# AVIDEDTR semi complete HT/Music room



## avidedtr (Mar 9, 2012)

After a movie night at another nutty canadian's house (fozz), I had to build one for the family. Thankfully, a blank canvas avail. 

Here is the outcome. I have some finishings to complete but overall, we are pleased with the outcome.

I need :help:


----------



## Cyberfloatie (Jun 1, 2011)

avidedtr said:


> I need :help:


Not sure what kind of help you need but I sure would love some more details on your setup and components, particularly your two-channel system. It looks like you've done well with a small space.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice room! I agree with Doug, we need some more info on your system(s). Do those big 2-channel speakers move off to the side when you're watching movies, or do they stay part of the setup? Looks like you might have built the speakers for the movie system into the walls, but they look kind of DIY (that is not a bad thing). Was that a custom job?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice looking room! I cannot imagine what kind of help you might need in there.... :bigsmile:

One question - do you notice any light refraction from the walls onto your screen?


----------



## avidedtr (Mar 9, 2012)

Cyberfloatie said:


> Not sure what kind of help you need but I sure would love some more details on your setup and components, particularly your two-channel system. It looks like you've done well with a small space.


Here is my gear and other tidbits:

Thank you for your comments Doug - My wife and I are very happy with the results


HT

Anthem - MRX-300
Epson - 8500UB
Stewart Firehawk 110"
Marantz - MA-500 (5)
Sony - PS3
Channel Master CM7400
Furman
Yorkville PS-1700
Hybrid Audio Technologies i6(7)
Arc Audio - Arc 15" (4)

Music
Bryston BP25
Bryston 4BST
Bryston BCD-1
PS Audio DAC
Wadia 170i
Hybrid Audio Technologies (custom) L8v1, C5, L1Pro

Power
60a Sub Panel w. four 15a circuits

Finishings
Circuit Carpet
Ikea loungers
Paliser recliner
Desiron Custom table and audio rack
2" wedge foam
Roxul Bass Traps
Other System
Sony 40"
Sony Blu-Ray
Parasound HCA-600
Channel Master CM7400
The Whatever Box
Cheers !!


Read more: Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com - View Profile: avidedtr 




Owen Bartley said:


> Nice room! I agree with Doug, we need some more info on your system(s). Do those big 2-channel speakers move off to the side when you're watching movies, or do they stay part of the setup? Looks like you might have built the speakers for the movie system into the walls, but they look kind of DIY (that is not a bad thing). Was that a custom job?


Owen,

Yes you are correct, I move the Hybrid Audio Technologies 'Lunas' off to the side when we have a full house. My background comes from high end car audio. I chose to use car audio driver in the walls as well I also chose to have these speakers build by another member here "fozzz'. I don't have the build photos yet but they are on the to-get list. 

I've attached more photos of the speakers and the external crossover




ALMFamily said:


> Nice looking room! I cannot imagine what kind of help you might need in there.... :bigsmile:
> 
> One question - do you notice any light refraction from the walls onto your screen?


Thanks ALMFamily, Thanks for the comments. I don't really notice light refraction but now that you mention it - I'll let you know going forward.


----------



## barbarajon (Jun 25, 2012)

Cyberfloatie said:


> Not sure what kind of help you need but I sure would love some more details on your setup and components, particularly your two-channel system. It looks like you've done well with a small space.


Even I believe they have done fantastic job.


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow that is an awesome looking room.....Very nicely done!!!


----------

